# Bobcat guide needed !



## NancyJ (Sep 2, 2008)

looking to hire out a dog hunt for bobcat .any top notch recommendations ?
thanks


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

What area of the state are you wanting to hunt?


----------



## NancyJ (Sep 2, 2008)

any area is ok, in the lower . thanks for the tips


----------



## CABELKINS2000 (Nov 8, 2011)

Jim Shephard, Onaway, Mi.


----------



## Cat Hunter (Mar 7, 2013)

I have hunts open in January for bobcat hunts with hounds. This is a four day hunt and has been 100% the last two years. If interested I can send more information pictures and references.


----------

